# Wheelset on a budget



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Jan 2013)

Hi guys.

It has finally come time to upgrade my Triban 3's wheelset. With my birthday just around the corner, I thought I'd seize the opportunity to get something nice! 

I've been looking at different wheelsets (Shimano R501's, Mavic Askiums, etc) and I've been linked to this wheelset which looks very nice.

Here's the link - http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=685

The description says - 

_Introducing our new Elite Rims and Icon hubs, the perfect combination for a super smooth wheelset for a great price. Icon hubs use precision CNC machined forged bodies with cartridge bearings for long life and easy to maintain. Our elite rims are manufactured from aerospace aluminium and finished to a high polish with CNC machined brake tracks. Build in the UK with the finest Sapim Race spokes and nipples, there are no corners cut to reduce quality. Light, stiff and backed up by our comprehensive warranty and backup services._

_20 spoke front - radial_
_24 spoke rear - 2x_
_Elite 30 Rim - 30mm deep section_

_Just 660g front and 850g rear - 1510g for the pair._

_With all Superstar wheels QRs are not included in the price as you may want to run your own preference or choose from our range of colours and models to suit your colour scheme._

_All Wheels include:_
_2 year warranty_
_Crash replacement discount scheme_
_Lifetime free truing service_

_




_

What do you think? For £160 exc. skewers, they look like a pretty good deal!


----------



## black'n'yellow (21 Jan 2013)

I'd be dubious of those weights - especially as the 24mm versions apparently weigh exactly the same...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jan 2013)

Never heard of them, on that basis, I could not recommend them!


----------



## Crackle (21 Jan 2013)

Cubist on here put me on to Superstar wheels for a mtn bike build, Jazloc. So far, I've found no real negative reviews. For the money, they seem excellent buys.

I don't know the hubs they are using on those wheels but the ones I looked at were Joytech hubs which are a cheaper version of Novatec, which again, are good value for money. Icon may be the same.

I'd probably check out the hubs and search for some reviews on forums. Also for the same price, especially now, you may well get some sale wheels. Check out the On One website or PlanetX, same thing.


----------



## Easytigers (21 Jan 2013)

I've got Shimano R500s on my Triban...must say that they ride smooth and seem bomb proof (went over the biggest pot hole in the fog a couple of weeks ago...thought one or both of the wheels must be buckled and stopped immediately. Checked both wheels and still true as a die!). However, not noticed a real difference in speed...
Let us know what you decide


----------



## User6179 (21 Jan 2013)

Fulcrum Racing 5s 2012 model were £150 before xmas are a bit heavier but have straight pull spokes and are bomb proof, you might still get them at that price if you look about.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Jan 2013)

I just bought a pair of Planet X AL 30's as a budget fast commuter/training wheel. They seem pretty good for the money. I will be interested to see how they compare to the Aksiums they are replacing which have risen in price quite a lot since I bought mine about three years ago..


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jan 2013)

Have a look at Rose Bikes, I think my mavic open Pros on Tiagra hubs were only 130 or so, and they're built fantastically well. 105 would probably be in the region of 150.

I'm a bit wary of planet x wheels after I had my back wheel irreparably pringleise after a spoke went.


----------



## Nearly there (21 Jan 2013)

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...oad-wheels/2012-mavic-aksium-wheels-pair.html

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...road-wheels/fulcrum-racing-5-wheels-2013.html

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...ad-wheels/shimano-rs30-wheels-black-pair.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=88631


----------



## Phil485 (21 Jan 2013)

I'm looking at the fulcrum quattro's, which seem to get reasonable feedback. Possibly a bit more pricey but I've found some for 240.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jan 2013)

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...-black-white-clincher-wheels-pair/campwhfr627

Sorry, just realised you need a Shimano freehub. The Khamsin's are good value but they'll be no use to you!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I think I might go for the Shimano R501's - any thoughts? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-r501-black-clincher-wheelset/


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2013)

Worth it for the Haribo alone!!


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2013)

I had a pair of their XC wheels for three years. They had to be sent back for rebuilding after a series of nipple failures in teh first month , but were rebuilt, fuss free with sapim brass. While they were at Superstar they were given new main bearings FOC.

Since then they have performed flawlessly, needing one set of bearings in three years, and only the occasional tweak with the spoke key despite my Clydesdale proportions. The hubs were the original Superleggera. 

When I was building the new bike I had the hubs rebuilt onto Stans Flow rims. The wheel builder was extremely complimentary about Superstar hubs, he uses them for custom colour builds. 

Based on my experience I would happily recommend Superstar wheels of all flavours.


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2013)

And you get Haribo from Superstar.


----------



## outlash (24 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Thanks for the responses, I think I might go for the Shimano R501's - any thoughts? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-r501-black-clincher-wheelset/


 

They're cheaper at Ribble. I have a pair and they're noticeably better than the standard wheels you get with the Triban, although I would imagine you spend a bit more you would get better performance.


Tony.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

I visited my LBS today and he showed me the various Campagnolo wheels (which look great by the way). He showed me the £130 Khamsin's and the £185 Scirocco's. I ended up choosing the Scirocco's and he's ordered me a set in, £185 and he's going to install a Shimano freehub body and get me a red quick release skewer to go along with it.

Is this a good deal?


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jan 2013)

It is ok. Personally, I don't see the point in buying a Campag wheel and converting to Shimano unless the wheel is brilliant. The Fulcrum (they are a division of Campag btw) Racing 5's can be had for approx the same money, they are (marginally) lighter and come in a Shimano ready version, they also come with QR skewers.

But if you are happy with them, then you are happy, why question it after you commit!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2013)

I'd second what Rob said. Some may view it as snobbery or something, but I don't think that components/wheelsets should be mixed up. 

The Scirocco's I have seen online are around the £200 mark, so you're getting a good price, but I assume he'll be adding labour/the cost of the freehub on?

Nice set of wheels BTW. If my budget had stretched I'd have got a set.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Yes, the cost of labour is included in the price (as is the red skewer). My LBS is a Campag based shop and he said that repairs will be very cheap on the wheels and I'd be better buying locally than online so incase anything goes wrong, I can just pop the bike into the shop.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Also it has 'aero spokes' which sound cool


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2013)

Good deal you've got there.

Aero spokes add power. Fact.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> *I'd second what Rob said. Some may view it as snobbery or something, but I don't think that components/wheelsets should be mixed up.*
> 
> The Scirocco's I have seen online are around the £200 mark, so you're getting a good price, but I assume he'll be adding labour/the cost of the freehub on?
> 
> Nice set of wheels BTW. If my budget had stretched I'd have got a set.


 
I didn't really mean that, I meant it more on the basis that it seems to be a laborious (hardly a big task admittedly) way of getting a wheel when there are many equal or better wheels (even by the same manufacturer just different branding, i.e. Fulcrum) kicking around for the same price ready to ride.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I didn't really mean that, I meant it more on the basis that it seems to be a laborious (hardly a big task admittedly) way of getting a wheel when there are many equal or better wheels (even by the same manufacturer just different branding, i.e. Fulcrum) kicking around for the same price ready to ride.


 
Sorry, not trying to mis-represent you! Understood what you meant, was just adding my opinion.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Jan 2013)

outlash said:


> They're cheaper at Ribble. I have a pair and they're noticeably better than the standard wheels you get with the Triban, although I would imagine you spend a bit more you would get better performance.
> 
> 
> Tony.


+1
I got the bladed spoke set for under £70 delivered at x mas and for the money they are fantastic, i think of them as a side grade compared to the cxp 22`s i had on but i am going to put them on the commuter which has basic wheels as well that will be used on a hybrid project i am about to start.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jan 2013)

I have Planet X AL30's and they have served me well, thus far. Better than the X57, that they were replacements for (after some to-and-fro with the Planet X warranty dept.).
Likewise I have Aksiums on a different bike and they are also ok. Not quite as stiff as the AL30's but they are not at all bad.

Just ordered a set of Pro Lite Bracchiano from CRC for £218, currently in the Price Drop (down from 299). Have read good things about them and got to be worth a punt for a sub 1500g wheelset, at that price.


----------



## ianjmcd (25 Jan 2013)

LBS would not be dooleys was it ?


----------



## martin122 (25 Jan 2013)

im getting new wheels in the next couple months and have been looking at rodi airlines with sealed bearings from ribble and quest ennerdale wheelset from questbikes but still undecided


----------



## stumpy66 (25 Jan 2013)

Chainreaction are doing pro-lite bracciano wheels for £218.69,, shimano + campag versions, down from 299. Light wheels with good reviews, im tempted myself


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jan 2013)

That is mental cheap!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jan 2013)

^Yep. I was severely tempted at 299 and regretted not getting them last time they were down to 240 (silver version only though). Glad I waited now...!


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jan 2013)

I was all but settled on Shimano RS80 C24, the new version, but at this price, I think I will buy the Pro-lite.


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Jan 2013)

Just ordered a set, fingers crossed they have plenty of stock


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

They look nice, out of my price range I'm afraid. Cancelled the other wheels with my LBS as I didn't want to rush into anything.


----------



## Craig-SR (26 Jan 2013)

Can anyone give me advice on a cheap wheel upgrade? I have a Giant Roam that has
Rims Giant CR18 DW aluminium
Hubs Formula
Spokes 
Stainless steel

Is it worth upgrading them or stick with what i have?


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> They look nice, out of my price range I'm afraid. Cancelled the other wheels with my LBS as I didn't want to rush into anything.


 
Save some more then and hope they are still available, or get your parents to sub you the difference? They are as light as £500+ wheels. At £220, nothing can come close to them IMO. Even at £300, they were hard to look past but with stuff like the Shimano RS80 C24 being close contenders, albeit a tad heavier but with different design features, it was a tougher choice, but <£220 for the Pro-Lite, they are insane VFM.

I bought some.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Save some more then and hope they are still available, or get your parents to sub you the difference? They are as light as £500+ wheels. At £220, nothing can come close to them IMO. Even at £300, they were hard to look past but with stuff like the Shimano RS80 C24 being close contenders, albeit a tad heavier but with different design features, it was a tougher choice, but <£220 for the Pro-Lite, they are insane VFM.
> 
> I bought some.


 
Trust me, my mum was shocked when I even mentioned that I wanted to spend nearly 2/3rds of the price of my bike on some wheels! However, if anyone here wants to buy me a birthday present, you know what to get!


----------



## jowwy (26 Jan 2013)

Craig-SR said:


> Can anyone give me advice on a cheap wheel upgrade? I have a Giant Roam that has
> Rims Giant CR18 DW aluminium
> Hubs Formula
> Spokes
> ...


i have a nice set of wheels for sale in the classifieds


----------



## andsaw (26 Jan 2013)

I got Shimano R501 300mm version for £76 but that was in the sale from Ribble, just checked and 24mm ones are out of stock but still have the 30mm in at £86 http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...-30mm-bladed-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr204, still a bargain though.


----------



## martin122 (26 Jan 2013)

that's ok but its only shimano 9 and 10 speed. tribans are 8 speed unless im missing a gear or 2


----------



## jowwy (26 Jan 2013)

martin122 said:


> that's ok but its only shimano 9 and 10 speed. tribans are 8 speed unless im missing a gear or 2


nope mine are deffinatly 8 speed


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

martin122 said:


> that's ok but its only shimano 9 and 10 speed. tribans are 8 speed unless im missing a gear or 2


 
8sp compatable also!


----------



## martin122 (26 Jan 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> Chainreaction are doing pro-lite bracciano wheels for £218.69,, shimano + campag versions, down from 299. Light wheels with good reviews, im tempted myself


 I could be wrong on this but on quest website they have these but a updated version I think?? but im not really sure correct me if im wrong please


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2013)

martin122 said:


> I could be wrong on this but on quest website they have these but a updated version I think?? but im not really sure correct me if im wrong please


 
Link? The ones on CRC are described as 2013... what price are they on Quest?


----------



## Peteaud (26 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Save some more then and hope they are still available, or get your parents to sub you the difference? They are as light as £500+ wheels. At £220, nothing can come close to them IMO. Even at £300, they were hard to look past but with stuff like the Shimano RS80 C24 being close contenders, albeit a tad heavier but with different design features, it was a tougher choice, but <£220 for the Pro-Lite, they are insane VFM.
> 
> I bought some.


 

*The Pro lite or Mavic 2013 Ksyrium Equipe S*

*Undecided*


----------



## martin122 (26 Jan 2013)

http://www.questbikes.co.uk/acatalog/Quest-Wheels.html
hope this is right. advert in back of cycle mag says quest Keswick wheelset which replaces bracciano wheels 1445gms pr £268.90. hope this helps


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2013)

martin122 said:


> http://www.questbikes.co.uk/acatalog/Quest-Wheels.html
> hope this is right. advert in back of cycle mag says quest Keswick wheelset which replaces bracciano wheels 1445gms pr £268.90. hope this helps


 
It's a different wheelset...


----------



## martin122 (26 Jan 2013)

ok was not really sure but thanks for telling me


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> *The Pro lite or Mavic 2013 Ksyrium Equipe S*
> 
> *Undecided*


 
If i was a lightweight I would go for the pro-lites !

Lighter the wheels you go they are going to be less durable unless pro-lite know something mavic dosnt!


----------



## Peteaud (26 Jan 2013)

Eddy said:


> If i was a lightweight I would go for the pro-lites !
> 
> Lighter the wheels you go they are going to be less durable unless pro-lite know something mavic dosnt!


 
13 stone 5lb

or 85 KG

Bike is a Giant Defy 2 (2010) with Mavic CX22 at the moment.


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> 13 stone 5lb
> 
> or 85 KG
> 
> Bike is a Giant Defy 2 (2010) with Mavic CX22 at the moment.


 
Pro-lites then , at £220 they look a steal!

I bought the mavic cosmic elites(£240) as I think they are more durable for heavy 15st rider and type of riding i do ( long flat 50 -100 milers)


----------



## Peteaud (26 Jan 2013)

Been looking to upgrade my wheels, order now button pressed.

Pro lites ordered.

Also my 1st ever order with CRC.


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Been looking to upgrade my wheels, order now button pressed.
> 
> Pro lites ordered.
> 
> Also my 1st ever order with CRC.


 
Got my cosmics from CRC and a lot of other stuff and never had a problem, usually order despatched within 2-3 days.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jan 2013)

Anyone got any thoughts on the Fulcrum Racing 7s? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-7-clincher-wheelset-2013/

edit: just saw the description, it says it's only 11 speed compatible.


----------



## martin122 (27 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on the Fulcrum Racing 7s? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-7-clincher-wheelset-2013/
> 
> edit: just saw the description, it says it's only 11 speed compatible.


 yes I seen them and thought they were to cheap??


----------



## andsaw (27 Jan 2013)

martin122 said:


> that's ok but its only shimano 9 and 10 speed. tribans are 8 speed unless im missing a gear or 2


There for 8,9,10 speeds if you look down the description says it all, and its exactly what i bought trust me heres the receipt.
Item & DescriptionQtyUnit PriceCostDiscountTotal





Shimano Pr Whls R501 30mm Bladed Spoke Clinch Bk 9/10 Shim 
1 £106.95 £106.95 £26.74 £80.21


----------



## martin122 (27 Jan 2013)

silly me should of read all of it sorry.


----------



## andsaw (27 Jan 2013)

That's what they look like, make sure you get or have the longer stem inner tubes my spare set are too small so i need some more, good job they are cheap lol.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on the Fulcrum Racing 7s? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-7-clincher-wheelset-2013/
> 
> edit: just saw the description, it says it's only 11 speed compatible.


 
You can get 8/9/10 spd version for sure, I have a pair, ran them with 9 spd Shimano Tiagra, 10 spd Shimano 105 and 10 spd SRAM Red. They are heavy but dependable wheels. Very strong.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2013)

Eddy said:


> Pro-lites then , at £220 they look a steal!
> 
> *I bought the mavic cosmic elites(£240) as I think they are more durable for heavy 15st rider and type of riding i do ( long flat 50 -100 milers)*


 
Not to piss on the parade but they are silly heavy (1900g ffs) and tbh, I doubt they will be more durable than the Pro-Lite, probably about the same, less spokes on the rear, but a slightly deeper rim (3mm). I have the track version (Ellipse, same rim but with black anodised braking surface), IMO massively over priced and under specced, regretted buying them for the past 2 years. Didn't quite get them for £240, but a chunk cheaper than they currently sell for. At least they look good though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jan 2013)

A tip for you all getting the cheap Shimano wheels. Remember to clean and regrease your bearings every couple of thousand miles or so depening on the conditions you are riding in. They are a cup and cone set up rather than a sealed unit bearing and so do need periodic maintenance.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jan 2013)

andrew shaw said:


> View attachment 18148
> 
> That's what they look like, make sure you get or have the longer stem inner tubes my spare set are too small so i need some more, good job they are cheap lol.


 
Ooh, they do look nice. They are quite heavy though (2001g), I suppose it's better than the stock wheels and you'll be saving about 700g bringing the bike down to sub 10kg. Are those the R500's or the R501's with the old stickers?


----------



## martin122 (27 Jan 2013)

andrew shaw said:


> View attachment 18148
> 
> That's what they look like, make sure you get or have the longer stem inner tubes my spare set are too small so i need some more, good job they are cheap lol.


 they look really good on the triban im really tempted


----------



## Psyclist (27 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Never heard of them, on that basis, I could not recommend them!


 
Superstar are an MTB based budget parts maker. They make 'blingy' parts for Dirt Jumper and mainly DH bikes. 

There are debatable views on my main website on quality of their products. They do have good warranty, but (to the O.P) I would avoid those wheels and go for Mavic Aksiums. As I am doing myself.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Just seen this thread. I'm also seriously thinking about upgrading my Triban 3's wheels. I just made this post in the Triban owners club about my research:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3-owners-club.121260/post-2278800

Those Pro-Lite Braccianos at £218 are bloody tempting though! My only slight concern is would they be as robust as Fulcrum 5s? The roads are deadful round here, I do my best to avoid the potholes but if there's a car coming up behind you, sometimes you just have to take the hit.

I'm 13 st 2 lbs, will be getting down to about 12 stone over the next few months so hopefully no issues with weight? I don't carry anything with me on the bike so it's just me, the water bottle and the weight of the bike basically.

Also is there any reason I couldn't fit conti gatorskins to these? And would that be a wise move? I know there's probably faster tyres out there but for leisure rides/winter training being 'almost' puncture-proof is more important to me.


----------



## Phil485 (27 Jan 2013)

Are Those pro lites going to be ok for a 95kg rider, doing 200 miles or so a month. Are they going to be too light weight for Surrey commuting


----------



## andsaw (27 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ooh, they do look nice. They are quite heavy though (2001g), I suppose it's better than the stock wheels and you'll be saving about 700g bringing the bike down to sub 10kg. Are those the R500's or the R501's with the old stickers?


There 501's with 500 stickers, been out today and they feel great takes the shocks very well its like riding a new bike again, there well better than the stocks, why do people get hung up about wheel weights, unless your a proper racer and weight counts, like carbon stuff, then to the everyday riders who commutes or pleasure, then riders shouldn't notice the difference, not avin a go at you Jazloc, just in general.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Regarding the pro-lites - the manual on their website suggests getting their own make of brake pads so there is no wear on the rim. Are they worth getting?

They're only £8 so it might be worth going for if I do get the rims. Maybe it would improve the braking of the Triban, which isn't great. Especially after 1300 miles or so.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29093

Also, is it complicated to change a rear wheel? (this is my first bike since I was a kid so I have never done anything like this  )


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Regarding the pro-lites - the manual on their website suggests getting their own make of brake pads so there is no wear on the rim. Are they worth getting?
> 
> They're only £8 so it might be worth going for if I do get the rims. Maybe it would improve the braking of the Triban, which isn't great. Especially after 1300 miles or so.
> 
> ...


 
Those are for carbon rims.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Those are for carbon rims.


 
Ah ok, so they can't be used with alumimium rims then? I've tried searching for their own make of alloy specific brake pads but can't find them anywhere, so not sure why they would say what they do in the manual as they only do carbon ones.


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ah ok, so they can't be used with alumimium rims then? I've tried searching for their own make of alloy specific brake pads but can't find them anywhere, so not sure why they would say what they do in the manual as they only do carbon ones.


 
You can use pretty much any type of pad on any type of rim if needs be, although obviously different compounds may work better than others on different rim types. The only thing to really avoid is switching between aluminium and carbon rims without changing pads, as the aluminium debris in the pads may damage the carbon. Other than that - use whatever works best.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> You can use pretty much any type of pad on any type of rim if needs be, although obviously different compounds may work better than others on different rim types. The only thing to really avoid is switching between aluminium and carbon rims without changing pads, as the aluminium debris in the pads may damage the carbon. Other than that - use whatever works best.


 
Ah ok thanks.The manual does say "use pro-lite carbon/alloy rim pads with pro-lite aluminium braking surfaces" so as I can't see alloy ones anywhere then the carbon ones should do.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ah ok thanks.The manual does say "use pro-lite carbon/alloy rim pads with pro-lite aluminium braking surfaces" so as I can't see alloy ones anywhere then the carbon ones should do.


 
Marketing, I'd suggest  
I'll certainly be sticking to my Koolstop salmons, when the Pro Lites arrive


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

To be fair they would say that anyway.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Yeah that's why I asked  But the Triban's pads aren't great and after 1300 miles and some heavy breaking down some of the big hills around here they could probably do with replacing anyway. For £8 I'm not too bothered if it is just a bit of a con on their part to get you to buy theirs!

Unfortunately it doesn't say anything in the manual about rider weight. Hopefully at 13 stone 2 I would be ok. I'm just a bit concerned I'd hit one of the big pot holes around here and combined with my weight it wouldn't be too good for those lightweight wheels. I've read reviews that say the Fulcrums are more sturdy and are good for winter training so that's the only thing that's holding me back from buying the pro-lites at the moment.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

Your'e lighter then me. I am hoping they will be ok - I stopped getting regular issues with spokes going when I dropped below about 15-16st. Should be ok.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

I read something about a smiliar set of wheels earlier which said that if you're 80kg or under you'll have no worries and if you're 80-105 kg you just need to keep an eye on the spokes and if you're over that they advised not to buy them! So I guess we just need to keep an eye on them.

I think I'm going to take the plunge, the offer is just too good to turn down and I think if I got the fulcrums I would be thinking "what if". Just need to decide on some tyres to go with it now!


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah that's why I asked  But the Triban's pads aren't great and after 1300 miles and some heavy breaking down some of the big hills around here they could probably do with replacing anyway. For £8 I'm not too bothered if it is just a bit of a con on their part to get you to buy theirs!
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't say anything in the manual about rider weight. Hopefully at 13 stone 2 I would be ok. I'm just a bit concerned I'd hit one of the big pot holes around here and combined with my weight it wouldn't be too good for those lightweight wheels. I've read reviews that say the Fulcrums are more sturdy and are good for winter training so that's the only thing that's holding me back from buying the pro-lites at the moment.


 
I am heavier than you and have a set on order.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I am heavier than you and have a set on order.


 
Right that's me reassured then.  I think I'm going to go for the gatorskins to go with them. Going to place my order now.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

I kind of wish I'd never mentioned these wheels on Friday night - a lot of folk ordered them now... hope they are stunning or I'm gonna get lynched


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jan 2013)

And my jealous-o-meter has increased by 60%


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I kind of wish I'd never mentioned these wheels on Friday night - a lot of folk ordered them now... hope they are stunning or I'm gonna get lynched


 
But if they are nice you may get some beers.

I just hope CRC have them all in stock, knowing my luck with online sales they will send me a bag of apologies of none in stock


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I kind of wish I'd never mentioned these wheels on Friday night - a lot of folk ordered them now... hope they are stunning or I'm gonna get lynched


 
 Yep we are, especially as given your mileage you should know better. 

No but seriously my Triban is my first ever road bike and the wheels that came with it are so cheap Decathlon will sell you a set for £25. So almost anything compared to these is going to seem like a big upgrade.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (27 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> A tip for you all getting the cheap Shimano wheels. Remember to clean and regrease your bearings every couple of thousand miles or so depening on the conditions you are riding in. They are a cup and cone set up rather than a sealed unit bearing and so do need periodic maintenance.


 
That's the main reason I went for Mavic Aksium's when I was after a budget wheelset to replace the shoot that came with my bike. I would rather just replace the fairly inexpensive sealed bearings than having to bother maintaining cones etc. They have been great too.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2013)

andrew shaw said:


> There 501's with 500 stickers, been out today and they feel great takes the shocks very well its like riding a new bike again, there well better than the stocks, why do people get hung up about wheel weights, unless your a proper racer and weight counts, like carbon stuff, then to the everyday riders who commutes or pleasure, then riders shouldn't notice the difference, not avin a go at you Jazloc, just in general.


 
Everyone will notice a significant weight reduction in the wheels. Changing from the Triban wheels to Pro-Lite will be what, 700-800g saved?


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jan 2013)

My Aksiums have just been retired after over 15000 miles. Still serviceable but needing maintenance on the rear a bit too often for me.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a different wheelset...


 
Quest sell rebranded Pro-Lite wheels. The Quest disc wheel is a Pro-Lite wheel too.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> And my jealous-o-meter has increased by 60%


 
Don't worry I'm sure you'll still notice a massive difference with your wheels compared to the originals!



Rob3rt said:


> Everyone will notice a significant weight reduction in the wheels. Changing from the Triban wheels to Pro-Lite will be what, 700-800g saved?


 
Yep about 700g. I always notice the difference when I go for a long ride and take a second water bottle and that's roughly the difference in between so I'm sure I'll notice the difference here. 

I think I remember someone saying the tyres were 400g, I'm guessing that means in total. If so that's about the same as the gatorskins I've ordered. If not then that's another 400g saved too.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

Anyway - don't blame me... here's the review on Road.cc
http://road.cc/content/review/6577-pro-lite-bracciano-wheelset


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (27 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> My Aksiums have just been retired after over 15000 miles. Still serviceable but needing maintenance on the rear a bit too often for me.


 
That's good to know it will take me forever to ever do that kind of mileage lol.


----------



## stumpy66 (27 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Save some more then and hope they are still available, or get your parents to sub you the difference? They are as light as £500+ wheels. At £220, nothing can come close to them IMO. Even at £300, they were hard to look past but with stuff like the Shimano RS80 C24 being close contenders, albeit a tad heavier but with different design features, it was a tougher choice, but <£220 for the Pro-Lite, they are insane VFM.
> 
> I bought some.


Wish i was on commission with these orders


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2013)

I was already very close to buying them  see my comment in 2wd thread a few weeks ago  But you did tip me over the edge when I was steering away back toward the Shimano wheels.

Mine have been dispatched.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Jan 2013)

CRC says that they've now discontinued the Shimano freehub version.


----------



## stumpy66 (28 Jan 2013)

probably the rush of orders from here Mine are despatched too, happy days


----------



## Typhon (28 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> CRC says that they've now discontinued the Shimano freehub version.


 
Phew, glad I ordered yesterday then. Mine were dispatched at 7am this morning, very prompt.


----------



## 2wd (28 Jan 2013)

Ordered my Bracciano's on Sunday morning after deliberating for a month between those and the Shimano RS80s

Bracciano's have brilliant reviews and for the offer price from CRC make them a no brainer

Like Typhon I was emailed this morning at 07.26 saying they'd been despatched


----------



## Typhon (29 Jan 2013)

Well they may have been dispatched on Monday morning but finally in the last couple of hours the parcel force tracking number works and reveals they received the parcel at 7pm tonight.

It's only a slight niggle but when they said delivery would be in 1-3 days they should have just said 3 days if they weren't going to send out the items until the end of the second day. I had to make arrangements just in case they arrived today when now I know there was no chance of that.

The brake pads I ordered came today, in a parcel larger than shoe box. I kid you not. A neighbour had to take it in for me as obviously it wouldn't fit through the letterbox, she asked if I had ordered a box of air. What a waste, you could fit 20 packs of those in a jiffy bag!

This was my first order with chain reaction and I am not too impressed compared to the always excellent wiggle thus far. The product will be worth it in the end though I'm sure!


----------



## Peteaud (29 Jan 2013)

Only campag in stock @ £270.00 now.


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Jan 2013)

Anyone got theirs yet, still no joy here although says it was put on van for delivery at 04.30, fingers crossed?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Jan 2013)

Hi guys

I'm going to go for the Fulcrum 7s from JeJamesCycles, http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/fulcrum-racing-7-shimano-wheelset-id67961.html


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2013)

Not light, but decent price and a solid pair of wheels, not likely to give you any problems. I have a pair for clattering around (they replaced some Shimano RS10's that started pinging spokes after about 3 years of brutal use and abuse) and they are decent.


----------



## 2wd (30 Jan 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> Anyone got theirs yet, still no joy here although says it was put on van for delivery at 04.30, fingers crossed?



Yes mine arrived an hour ago
Had them delivered to work and have been showing them off to everyone
Very sexy wheels
They can't understand why I want to make love to them though


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2013)

Mine look like they will be out for delivery tomorrow, should probably order some tyres and tubes for them I guess.


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> Anyone got theirs yet, still no joy here although says it was put on van for delivery at 04.30, fingers crossed?


 
Uploading pics as i type.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Jan 2013)

I'm seriously jealous of those wheels, wish I could afford the damn things! Enjoy them


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

All fitted and i am a very happy bunny.

Not given them a real ride yet as i am waiting for new brakes but the gentle pootle around the block was ok.

Tyres went on slightly easier than the old CX22 as well.

All in all for £220 approx i am very happy.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> All fitted and i am a very happy bunny.
> 
> Not given them a real ride yet as i am waiting for new brakes but the gentle pootle around the block was ok.
> 
> ...


 
They look good wih the sky blue bike, I wish you many happy miles


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> They look good wih the sky blue bike, I wish you many happy miles


 
I went for the black ones, so the black & white go really well with the bike.





Yes i have blue caps as well.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I went for the black ones, so the black & white go really well with the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Everything has got to match!


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2013)

Just got mine, skewers are heavy (I will probably be buying some light weight skewers just because........) but the wheels are very nice for the money nice and light and the spokes seem to have a lot of tension and even better are equally tensioned.

For any of you who receive these and wonder what the things on the spokes on the rear non-drive side are, they are a clever little thing they thought up to stiffen the wheel, they are removable if you don't like them though.

Blue tyres above, you ought to be shot


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jan 2013)

Looking good!
I received the dreaded 'we tried to make a delivery - while you were out' card, through my letterbox, Today.
Now I have to decide if I take a sickie Tomorrow, advise my Boss that I have to work from home or leave a notice on the door for the driver to put them with the Office next door. Note on the card said they will try again Tomorrow... but I'll be out again, at work - duh!


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

Lucky for me Wednesday is my day off.

Pleased with CRC as well


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Jan 2013)

Got mine, all fitted, look good on the defy, went for black as well. Much lighter than the 105/mavic open pro they replaced. Happy days


----------



## Phil485 (30 Jan 2013)

My pro lites arrived this morning. Now the choice, bung an 8 spd cassette on same as I already have or upgrade the lot to 10 speed


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jan 2013)

Phil485 said:


> My pro lites arrived this morning. Now the choice, bung an 8 spd cassette on same as I already have or upgrade the lot to 10 speed


 
Presumably you have 10spd shifters and are just running an 8spd cassette (for some reason)? If not you will have to upgrade shifters first.


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

I wonder how many sets CRC sold due to this thread?

Me = 1


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


>


Look good


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I wonder how many sets CRC sold due to this thread?
> 
> Me = 1


As i said earlier in thread, wish i had been on commission


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

Need a white seapost next


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jan 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> As i said earlier in thread, wish i had been on commission


 
Me too


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Need a white seapost next


 
No............

says the man with a white Cinelli RAM carbon seatpost on his track bike, lol.


----------



## Peteaud (30 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No............
> 
> says the man with a white Cinelli RAM carbon seatpost on his track bike, lol.


 
No not really (off to google Cinelli RAM carbon seatpost)


----------



## Phil485 (30 Jan 2013)

Nope 8 spd shifters but 10 sp is just so much cooler!


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


>


Have you tried them yet


----------



## Kies (2 Feb 2013)

A white seatpost would look cool :-)


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2013)

stumpy66 said:


> Have you tried them yet


 
not yet, off out soon


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2013)

WOW WOW WOW

Massive difference over the Mavix CXP22 that came on the bike.

Rear seems a bit harsher than the Mavic and they free wheel much better.

They did feel more responsive as well.

It might all be a placebo effect, but i am very very happy with them.


----------



## 2wd (2 Feb 2013)

Pro-Lite Bracciano's now fitted 






Old Easton EA50s


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Feb 2013)

2wd said:


> Pro-Lite Bracciano's now fitted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What are you going to do with the Eastons?


----------



## 2wd (2 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> What are you going to do with the Eastons?


 
They're going on my Cube Peloton Pro


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Feb 2013)

2wd said:


> They're going on my Cube Peloton Pro


 
It was worth a try!


----------



## 2wd (2 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> It was worth a try!


Will have the Easton EA30s for sale soon


----------



## 2wd (4 Feb 2013)

I'm turning into a weightweenie and just ordered some Planet X Ti skewers with Carbon Levers....
Only 44gms a pair


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Feb 2013)

2wd said:


> I'm turning into a weightweenie and just ordered some Planet X Ti skewers with Carbon Levers....
> Only 44gms a pair


 
I thought about buying some of those, but opted for some others, KCNC Ti QR. They cost more, but they seem to have a very good reputation. Zipp also make some, but they cost usual Zipp prices, i.e. 2-3 times the price of everything else


----------



## 2wd (5 Feb 2013)

Skewers fitted
Quite pleased with them,very light and subtle...and just a little bit sexy


----------



## Peteaud (5 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I thought about buying some of those, but opted for some others, KCNC Ti QR. They cost more, but they seem to have a very good reputation. Zipp also make some, but they cost usual Zipp prices, i.e. 2-3 times the price of everything else


 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom 

How much?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Feb 2013)

Anyone ever ordered wheels from JeJames, do they come with skewers?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> Anyone ever ordered wheels from JeJames, do they come with skewers?


 
Whether wheels come with skewers will depend on the manufacturer of the wheel, not the retailer. I have yet to buy a wheel what has come without skewers (or track nuts) and I have 5 pairs of wheels!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Whether wheels come with skewers will depend on the manufacturer of the wheel, not the retailer. I have yet to buy a wheel what has come without skewers (or track nuts) and I have 5 pairs of wheels!


 
Good, I can always use the skewers from my old wheels if these ones don't come with them :-)


----------



## redcard (6 Apr 2013)

Any other bargains kicking around? Looking to spend around £200 to upgrade CXP22s.


----------

